# Winter Dogging Boots...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Along the lines of the cold weather clothing thread, what are you guys wearing on your feet for winter dogging?

For nearly 20 years I wore Lacrosse guide boots (rubber bottom/leather top) with felt liners. I finally retired them when the soles were worn so smooth walking on snow was dangerous.

I've been getting by with my insulated Cabelas Whitetail Extreme boots the last couple years, and great as they are, when it's time to wade through snow in the winter, as far as I'm concerned I want a pac boot with felt liners and a nice layer between my foot & the boot sole.

Just couldn't find what I wanted until recently when I ordered a pair of Irish Setter Snowhounds with 7MM felt liners. In addition to the liner they have 400 grams of thinsulate, so they should be just about right for the walk (snowshoe), stop, and lay in the snow bit that ND coyote hunting requires...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have an older pair of Rocky snow stalkers that I like really well. I also like the Sorels. I have had both pair for 7 years and still in fair shape. Wore both pair for work on projects during the winter and have had no complaints. I don't think Rocky makes the snow stalkers anymore. I have seen some called blizzard stalkers if I remember correct.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is the boots I wear. Cabela's Predator Extreme boots. Warm as heck...even at 20 below. I wear a thick pair of wool socks and then the boots. The only crappy part is I cannot fit these boots into my snowshoe bindings. When I showshoe I have to wear my little boots (Rocky Wildcats)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

how are those Irish Setters in the ankle area? the only pair of Setters (not pacs)i own still kill the ball of my ankles. i need some pacs again, since my whitetail boots are just getting the job done. below zero they don't cut it. my gore-tex mucs are warm enough but don't fit in snowshoe bindings. they are hard to hike in too.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'll let you know when they arrive, King. They look pretty decent in that regard though. They appear nearly identical to the Lacrosse Buckmasters that were discontinued a few years ago. I found a pair of Buckmasters last year and really like them, had I bought them a size big (they were one of the few pacs available in half sizes so I got 10.5's rather than 11's or 11.5s), I wouldn't be buying the Snowhounds this year. They are a little tight but fine with one pair of light boot socks. Of course, this year I can't find them anywhere on the net in a size bigger than 8...

The Bucks fit in snowshoe bindings just fine, and the Snowhounds look like they should too. BTW, Cabelas is closing out the Snowhounds for just $67.00...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i may just take my chances for that price. time to cash in my points. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Guess I've tried just about everything at one time or another-USMC bunny boots to thin Danners but what works well for me when its cold is an old pair of leather Wolverines that have a sort of quilted liner insert.Bought them years ago from Als Bootery in Billings,Mt and they really are the cats ***.They also work with snowshoes.
Getting worn so I hope they still make them.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Was at Cabelas yesterday and got a chance to actually look at & handle the Snowhounds. Looks like they will be a winner, about perfect for yote hunting. Can't wait for the pair I ordered to arrive so i can test them out...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Did you get those Snowhounds yet to try out?

I was in Cabela's tonight, and looked at them. They look good. I need to get something to fit in my darn snowshoes! I would like to keep the price under 60 if I can. With my Cabela's points I can do that with these boots!


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Lacrosse Iceman - with plenty of duct tape to cover the barbwire cuts

Have new Cabelas pac boots but not ready to give up the old favorites


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

The absolute ONLY boots I will wear in cold wet nasty weather...PERIOD!

http://www.muckbootcompany.com/products/ASP-000A

Most western/ranch clothing stores such as Murdoch's, Runnings, etc. carry them, very warm, very waterproof. And by warm, I mean down to 40+ below zero!


----------

